# Boyne Mountain MI owners RAISE YOUR HAND - Directory being built



## CubaTravelExpert (Oct 28, 2015)

Do you know any Boyne Mtn Ski resort owners? 
Do you have their name/number/email?

I'd love to get that from you AND if you are open to finding them on Facebook and inviting them to join this group, that would really get the ball rolling. Thanks!

"Boyne Mountain Owners (Timeshare)"

I am building an owner led DIRECTORY so that we can talk to each other directly, no third party, no middleman. I already did this for my hilton Head timeshare and we have over 1000 owners/weeks listed and it makes staying in touch, buying, selling, trading, etc EASY! Simple! 

How we did it = Do you know or can you get the phone number to your unit at Boyne? Call it one timer per week for 52 weeks and introduce yourself to the person staying in the unit - if they are an owner, explain you are building a directory and swap contact info as well as the FB group info... and they tell two friends and so on and so on...

I'd like to do this for our Boyne Mountain - Hemlock at Boyne and etc buildings on property (as well as for Pinestead Reef VIP in Traverse City)

From my FB group: 

Idea: to create and share a directory of owners of the onsite Boyne Mountain properties: Timeshare and fractional ownership. eg Hemlock at boyne / Boyne Mountain villas, etc.

For easy connections, sharing, communicating and more - events, celebrations, buy/sell/trade your unit, holiday greetings, musings, memories, reconnecting, photos, building updates, the options are limitless...

Yes please do get to know your neighbors aka other owners and do share this group info. Take a moment the week before, during your stay, and week after to use the list to reach out to others and encourage them to also spread the word!

The stronger the community, the longer the friendships!

Now go and enjoy another day on the mountain!!!


----------



## geekette (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm gonna have to opt out of this.  I own in Bluegreen so have this resort and a couple dozen others, and simply not interested.  I just wanted to let you know that I would be highly annoyed to receive calls in the unit while on vacation, especially in the morning.  I get that lots of people want to meet people everywhere they go but some of us just want R&R without social obligations.

Good luck in your quest, I'm sure you will find some compatible people and fewer grumpy loners like me.


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Dec 15, 2015)

*Boyne Mountain Owners - raise your hand*

revisiting for those who havent seen the post


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Feb 5, 2016)

The Hemlock units were all updated in MAy 2015! I have photos. how do I post them?


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 13, 2016)

See me at the pool there. Ian probably going there memorial weekend Al.


----------

